# The Chris Kyle Shot



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One shot one kill with the Predator Side Shooter. Not a sprinting target at 600 yards but OK for a slingshot.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Psht...let's see you pull off the Rob Furlong shot, THEN I'll be impressed 

...just joshin' ya man, that's some top-notch shooting! Thanks for the vid...you provide more serious inspiration than you know..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

By the way, I'm diggin' the beard...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for watching. I think the beard and longer hair is helping me. It's like I acquired a sixth sense to seeing the shot. It should only get better in the next few months. I'll look like a homeless guy but my shooting will be great.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, hey ... easy on those beard comments ... Not all us beardies are homless!!! I am certain you are right about the beard helping your shooting. Just beware of Delilah!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delilah

Great shooting, as always. By the way, where do you get those self-lighting matches ??? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Marty, always enjoy the videos!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

More great shooting!! Now if you just wear some bibs, all you will need to do is to look at the match and it WILL light itself :rofl: .

Keep it going!

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> More great shooting!! Now if you just wear some bibs, all you will need to do is to look at the match and it WILL light itself :rofl: .
> 
> Keep it going!
> 
> Todd


that's how i light my cigarettes quit telling everybody :neener:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B) :headbang: Man, that is some serious talent, Marty. You are the man! I didn't know you liked your forks that big.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> B) :headbang: Man, that is some serious talent, Marty. You are the man! I didn't know you liked your forks that big.


Thank you. The pinch grip on this side shooter is only 2 1/4 inches. The fork gap is 2 1/2 ". Overall width is 4 inches.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

There ya go!!!! Charisma and accuracy!!! What else could one ask??

Your mastery of the slingshot is zen-like. AWESOME!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> There ya go!!!! Charisma and accuracy!!! What else could one ask??
> 
> Your mastery of the slingshot is zen-like. AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Thank you Q !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good grief Marty.... you're getting some kind of crazy accurate... the beard must act kind of like a focuser, much like an owl's feathers act like a parabolic dish to enhance hearing....


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good grief Marty.... you're getting some kind of crazy accurate... the beard must act kind of like a focuser, much like an owl's feathers act like a parabolic dish to enhance hearing....


I'm really liking this Side Shooter.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers
Note to my self "Stop shaving" Samson Power results


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

leon13 said:


> Thanks for showing
> Cheers
> Note to my self "Stop shaving" Samson Power results


Thanks for viewing.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > B) :headbang: Man, that is some serious talent, Marty. You are the man! I didn't know you liked your forks that big.
> ...


With that smaller pinch grip it just made my wish list!

Thanks for the info.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome my friend..love your video's~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

You àre a true master Marty. Very inspirational


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DougDynasty said:


> You àre a true master Marty. Very inspirational


Thanks Doug. I'm no Master. Just a guy making some good shots. I hope to move in that direction in time. If I ever get there I'll admit it.


----------

